# Iranian Ghadir Class Mini Submarines



## mdh (10 Oct 2012)

This is question for our naval warfare SMEs:

I've been reading about Iran's Ghadir class mini-subs and I'm wondering how capable they really are? Apparently they are based on a North Korean design. I assume they would be difficult to detect in the shallow waters of the Straits of Hormuz (with plenty of wrecks to make detection even more difficult). I'm curious about how much of a threat they represent?


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (12 Oct 2012)

Really, Smersh!

Do you honestly think anybody who participate in these forums and is a SME on your question will provide any information.

I suggest you look the class up in open source material ... cause that's all you'll ever get.

Mods: I think this one should be locked.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (12 Oct 2012)

Concur


----------

